
Mark Zuckerberg says he invented a 'sleep box' to improve his wife's slumber - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/29/health/mark-zuckerberg-sleep-box-trnd/index.html
======
pxeboot
Hasn't this existed for years? We had a light like this for our children to
help them sleep through the night. Actually worked really well.

~~~
runjake
Read the article.

It's not a night light to help them sleep.

If the light is on, it's betwen 6-7am and they should get up. If the light is
not on, they can still sleep.

